# Octaneman gets a blue jacket



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulation to Octaneman on being made up to Mentor :wave:

He is most active in Home support and the Automotive section where his expertise & enthusiasm is to be seen.

Well done Octaneman:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Octaneman ! !


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Octaneman, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone, 

I enjoy working with professionals and you guys are the best


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I just noticed that myself today.
Congratulations and keep up the great work

Pat


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats :wave:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations. I'm a little confused though, are you on two teams? Or none? I thought you had to be on a team to become a Mentor.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Automotive and Home Support are fighting over him at present....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations .. :wave: :4-cheers:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Octaneman :wave: 

Thanks for past, present and future help you have provided to every one.

BG


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Octaneman :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Gratz!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congratz!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------

